# Icnryaolbe mias vari !



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

Sleon une édtue de l'Uvinertisé de Cmabrigde, l'odrre des ltteers dnas un mto n'a pas d'ipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirère et la drenèire soit à la bnnoe pclae. Le rsete peut êrte dnas un dsérorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porlblème. C'est prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mmêe, mias le mot cmome un tuot.

À+


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Déja vu ça quelque part...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

c'est bon, on peux fermer


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sleon une édtue de l'Uvinertisé de Cmabrigde, l'odrre des ltteers dnas un mto n'a pas d'ipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirère et la drenèire soit à la bnnoe pclae. Le rsete peut êrte dnas un dsérorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porlblème. C'est prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mmêe, mias le mot cmome un tuot.
> 
> À+



Elle date un peu ton info mon cher bilbo voir  le sujet ouvert ici par Finn . Tu as oublié d'utiliser la fonction "recherche"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 MDR


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Ah ouais, je me souviens....

ici,  là et encore  par là





Ton sujet va se faire exploser par Finn


----------



## Bilbo (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, on peux fermer



Je m'y attendais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un peut me dire quelle requête m'aurait permis de le rechercher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et au passage, un lien ?

Merci.

À+


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et au passage, un lien ?



Voir plus haut


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Il faudra que je pense à supprimer ce smiley malpoli


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y attendais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour les liens ils sont au dessus, pour la recherche, je vois pas


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que je pense à supprimer ce smiley malpoli



Non, non, il est très pratique


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y attendais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les liens voir plus haut.
Pour la requête, "Mackie" me semble des plus appropriées avec un sujet comme ca car il est evident que son nom serait obligatoirement apparu a un moment ou a un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que je pense à supprimer ce smiley malpoli



bonne idée


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire quelle requête m'aurait permis de le rechercher ?



En tapant "Uvinertisé de Cmabrigde" par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non, merde ça marche pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que je pense à supprimer ce smiley malpoli








 celui-ci est quand même plus classe


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, merde ça marche pas



Ah si en fait, mais en mettant 3 mois en arrière....

Sinon, comme l'a dit jpmiss, taper Mackie ou macinside doit aussi donner quelque chose, mais il doit y avoir du boulôt pour trouver le bon


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Krystof, on attend plus que toi pour ouvrir le bal


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Pas de odom en vue ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

J'aime pas danser tout seul, on à l'aire d'un con devant la vitre


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

certes ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Allez, en se grouillant on peut faire 10 pages avant l'arrivée de la cavalerie


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

>



Tu m'as fais peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'tai pas entendu venir


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

C'était quand la version 3 ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas danser tout seul, on à l'aire d'un con devant la vitre



Encore plus devant une iSight connectée


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as fais peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faut savoir être discret parfois


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus devant une iSight connectée




ca doit etre mortel


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> C'était quand la version 3 ?



Le thread de Gribouille "Méga-Bouh III" à été appelé UltraFlood III pendant quelques messages


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

bouh


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Bon on flood doucement alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qu'on ai le temps de tout lire cette fois-ci


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bouh



Tu m'as fait peur


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon on flood doucement alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivi, mais tout un gardant un minimum de rythme.... C'est tout l'art du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Tiens j'ai trouvé un nouveau titre pour aller avec le sujet initial


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

bon pour en revenir brièvement au sujet initial... qqpart, il suffit de dire ou d'écrire des trucs comme : "Bliuucb" ou "flubllopuy" et "raflaglu-pop" pour penser a Macinside, son nom, ses écrits, sa pensée.. hum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ses postillons, sa façon de s'exprimer....


de bouger...



euh en fait TAZ est son vrai nom


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bouh



meme pas peur, c'est pas un 


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

Mega-bouh !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

oui


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Mega-bouh !



ca devrait le faire,




































la prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

encore


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui



good night ! bonne nuit ! c'est l'heure... on ferme les yeux


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Joli


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> good night ! bonne nuit ! c'est l'heure... on ferme les yeux



Bonne nuit oupsy


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> ouaouawuawua..prrrtttt..pfou-bloblu...rraaahh-wa-wa ptt-ptt...pshhhhuuut-WA-WA;PFFFRRTTT-flflfblglublo-pouah-pouaaahhh...broooo-buuurrrp...rrrooot..;;; pouah-puahhh....brr ffglublubflpopolplozzzrrrablablu ? rhuuuu aga ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air puahpuahbluglu aga) 

[/QUOTE] 


aha ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> euh en fait TAZ est son vrai nom



Celui-ci?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

[/QUOTE]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> good night ! bonne nuit ! c'est l'heure... on ferme les yeux



c'est vrai que ca commence tard cette histoire


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joli


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

>



faut vraiment penser à le retailler


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Finn_atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ok, vous avez carte blanche pour 1000 pages



Merci Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

tu veux pas essayer d'en mettre plus


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

macinTAZ:  a dit:
			
		

> uuuuuaaaahhh-pruoaaaah-ouaouawuawua..prrrtttt..pfou-bloblu...rraaahh-wa-wa ptt-ptt...pshhhhuuut-WA-WA;PFFFRRTTT-flflfblglublo-pouah-pouaaahhh...broooo-buuurrrp...rrrooot..;;; pouah-puahhh....brr ffglublubflpopolplozzzrrrablablu ? rhuuuu aga ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah bah vi... fé fuuur


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Si vous pouviez faire un peu moins de bruit en floodant, il y a des gens qui consultent des sujets sérieux à coté


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

mais beaucoup plus je veux dire


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci Finn



J'ai toujours su qu'il etait trop cool Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous pouviez faire un peu moins de bruit en floodant, il y a des gens qui consultent des sujets sérieux à coté



oui, Free ou Tele 2 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

un peu de politesse n'a jamais fait de mal


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Et si vous consultiez la liste des sujets du Bar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>




enfin, un peu mal de crane quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, Free ou Tele 2 ?



T'as pas vu minifloodeur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui, Free ou Tele 2 ?



un petit sondage Fi...

heu non, rien


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu minifloodeur ?



Non


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous consultiez la liste des sujets du Bar ?



url ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeuse est repassée ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> un bail que j'étais pas passé dans ce trou... le morpion là, il est pas encore crevé... mackinchose
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bouahbouah.uuua ua ua prtttt pouet pouet bruuua floblugluglublopupaf- aga ? bloplupouah pouuuuaaah pouahh ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu minifloodeur ?



j'espere qu'il s'est pas fait écrasé


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Non



perdu


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

alors je bankick qui ici ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Cool, on est dans "le sujet chaud du moment"


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> UltraFloodeuse est repassée ?



pas vu non plus


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cool, on est dans "le sujet chaud du moment"



Oui, mais bon


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] alors je bankick qui ici ?



J'ai déjà donné


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Bouahbouah.uuua ua ua prtttt pouet pouet bruuua floblugluglublopupaf- aga ? bloplupouah pouuuuaaah pouahh ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cool, on est dans "le sujet chaud du moment"


 lui tu peux le bankicker alèm... ALLER kick le iMoche


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] alors je bankick qui ici ?



Fait un lot, ça ira plus vite !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] alors je bankick qui ici ?



Qui veux avoir un joli écran ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

J'avais commencé un postage anarchique au bar, mais si vous suivez pas...


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> lui tu peux le bankicker alèm... ALLER kick le iMoche



"Powered by Alèm &amp; Amok since the beginning"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, rien...


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui veux avoir un joli écran ?



ah tiens, je suis intéressé !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> J'avais commencé un postage anarchique au bar, mais si vous suivez pas...



Vas-y cotinue ! On te rattrapera une fois que tu seras banni


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

UUUAAHH-UAAAHHH POUAAH-puetpuet...GRFLOBLUGNAGNA_PRRRUUUT_BLUBLUBLPOP-AGA RROOOT_POUET PUET PRRT


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> lui tu peux le bankicker alèm... ALLER kick le iMoche



pas sympa


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> J'avais commencé un postage anarchique au bar, mais si vous suivez pas...



c'est pas malin ca


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> "Powered by Alèm &amp; Amok since the beginning"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah mais tu sais, même si Gribe est moi, nous ne couchons plus ensemble (elle s'est adonnée aux joies de la petite bouleu bleue), il reste des liens !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y cotinue ! On te rattrapera une fois que tu seras banni





Z'êtes trop cool


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah tiens, je suis intéressé !



Tu peux te banir tout seul


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas sympa


 mouaha nan, mais t'as vus la coupe de ton avatar ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, c'est plus fort que toi.


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas malin ca



Flood sauvage ça s'appelle


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes trop cool


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, à nous de vous faire préférer le Flood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas sympa



Merci de ton soutiens, Global


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> "Powered by Alèm &amp; Amok since the beginning"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ! Gribouille est un "bébé éprouvette" alors ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mouaha nan, mais t'as vus la coupe de ton avatar ?



et ben, ca te defrise ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, à vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, c'est plus fort que toi.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, évidemment.


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Bon, on va où ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, il faut vite que je dise ça à René !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Flood sauvage ça s'appelle



sans moi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, à vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sans moi



Maintenant que t'es major


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Gribouille est un "bébé éprouvette" alors ?!



nan un rèste de giclure nocturne intempestive au bord de son boxer, suite à un rêve humidifiant


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Generation


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, évidemment.



Ultraflood, parce que nous floodons bien !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va où ?




tu veux dire dans quel ©oin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, il faut vite que je dise ça à René !



tu l'embrasseras de ma part


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Suggestions ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

C'est bon, vous êtes chez UltraFlood !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que t'es major


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Ça se passe comme ça à l' UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood Generation



Voilà qui est mieux, et qui colle plus au site


----------



## gribouille (3 Octobre 2003)

bon aller bonne nuit les blondes


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Suggestions ?



pour ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu l'embrasseras de ma part



Ça roule.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça se passe comme ça à l' UltraFlood



avec une tite frite et un cola


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Remarques ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Vous n'imaginez pas ce que l'UltraFlood peut faire pour vous.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nan un rèste de giclure nocturne intempestive au bord de son boxer, suite à un rêve humidifiant



Son boxer ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bon aller bonne nuit les blondes



merci pour les cloppes


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, vous ne viendrez plus chez nous par hasard.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Remarques ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, parce que je le vaux bien


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'imaginez pas ce que l'UltraFlood peut faire pour vous.




il peux pas les faire un peu plus long ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, vous ne viendrez plus chez nous par hasard.



Ah, ca non


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood, parce que je le vaux bien


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça roule.



&gt; ma poule


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, le plaisir de flooder.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Un UltraFlood, sinon rien


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Think Different. UltraFlood.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Pendant ce temps là, y'en à qui mettent le Bar sans dessus dessous


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un UltraFlood, sinon rien



suffit d'ouvrir les yeux


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Floodeur militant.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Have a break, have an UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Just Ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> suffit d'ouvrir les yeux




je vois pas où 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux en venir


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Les temps changent, les références aussi.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Aujourd'hui, l'UltraFlood n'est plus un tabou.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood dans ton ©


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas où
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Du flood, du flood, oui mais de l'UltraFlood !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Des idées fraîches pour du meilleur flood.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Vous me prendrez un UltraFlood matin, midi et soir.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, pour que le flood reste toujours un plaisir.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

St UltraFlood, priez pour nous


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Exigez l'original.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood à fond la forme


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, au service du flood.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Nouvel UltraFlood. Aussi bien qu'il en a l'air.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Demandez l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood tous les matins chez vous


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Fun is not a straight line.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Nothing Grips Better


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood à 90°


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Avec UltraFlood, je positive !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Have UltraFlood when you're tired


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Sans maîtrise, le flood n'est rien.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, le pays où la vie est moins chere


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, j'en ai une énorme envie !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Ce soir à 20h55 sur UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, et ça repart.


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour le bien des forums, je ferme ce sujet vers une heure.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood chez ton marchand de journaux


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Choisissez bien, choisissez Ultraflood !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

et cette semaine 2 UltraFlood pour le prix d'un


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bien des forums, je ferme ce sujet vers une heure.



Reste 50 minutes...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour le bien des forums, je ferme ce sujet vers une heure.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Efficace sur toute la ligne.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Flood comme personne.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Reste 50 minutes...



va p'tetre falloir accélérer


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Et si le vrai luxe, c'était l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

et si on se faisait une petit UltraFlood tous les deux


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

il etait une fois l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood for life.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, agitateur d'idées


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, les deux tours


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Le bonheur, c'est simple comme un UltraFlood©


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. A class of its own.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, UltraFlood, est-ce que j'ai une tête d'UltraFlood ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Cuore Floodero.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Non, mais il connait pas l'UltraFlood...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

je disperse, j'ventile, j'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Y'a pas marqué "UltraFlood" ici !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

T'as d'beaux UltraFlood©, tu sais !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

y'a comme un goût d'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, la passion nous anime.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

J'en ai rêvé, Ultraflood l'a fait !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Les enfants de l'UltraFlood©


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Think different, think UltraFlood©


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

l'UltraFlood tue


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Ça à le gout de l'UltraFlood, la couleur de l'UltraFlood, mais ce n'est pas de l'UltraFlood. UltraFlood Light.

(UltraFlood et UltraFlood Light sont des marques déposées d'UltraFlood Corporation)


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, merite votre confiance !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Connaissez-vous l'UltraFlood© Academy ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Nouvel UltraFlood 20 40 100 Go


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Et l'île de l'UltraFlood© ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood bien sur !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

Qui veut gagner des UltraFlood© ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood New-York


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood© mais vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Story


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Rien pour nous, Ultraflood pour tous !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Exigez la qualité UltraFlood.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour 1 UltraFlood acheté, le second vous est offert


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood n°5


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood DC


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

C'était un piège. T'as deja vu un UltraFlood en panne, toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

l'UltraFlood c'est vous


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood needs YOU


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Exigez Ultraflood.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Samedi 4 octobre, grand tirage de l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Connecting Flooders.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Formule UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 4 U


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Soyons réalistes, demandons l'Ultraflood !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Votez UltraFlood!


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood by night


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

l'UltraFlood c'est bon, mangez-en


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood against Fascism !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

vous recommencez vos conneries là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas bien !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Et ça fonctionne.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood by UltraFlood


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraaFlood made in MacG


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood smash National Front !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

made in UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Il est temps de penser UltraFlood.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood et ça repart ...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Le bonheur est dans l'Ultraflood ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood gratuit !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood power


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Inc.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Powered by UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, le gouter des héros


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

at the UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood ou mourir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood &amp; Co


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood to be continued...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood©, c'est des petites nuits assurées


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood mécanique


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood@home


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Vers l'UltraFlood et au delà


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood téléphone maison


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Pingui, au bon gout de chocolat.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

un UltraFlood et ca repart


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

L'UltraFlood est ailleurs...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood. Méfiez-vous des imitations !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Tout à 1 UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood avec applicateur


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un UltraFlood et ca repart



On l'a deja dite celle-là...

Allez, on accèlère, il rest 27 minutes


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood ... Go Go Go


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Au dela du Flood. UltraFlood.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood de nuit


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood's not dead !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

sauvez UltraFlood


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood au claire de lune


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 50cl


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood ! Ca fait du bien là où ça fait mal !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Regardez, UltraFlood se dissout et libère son agent floodeur qui va attaquer la tache en profondeur.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 380 CV


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood et puis s'en va...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Qui n'a pas eu son UltraFlood ?


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood plus de flood pour votre argent.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Amour, Gloire et Ultraflood !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood à la plage


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, un autre regard


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Le flood puissance vous. UltraFlood.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

L'Ultraflood.
Fortune-Succès-Bonheur depuis 25 ans.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Quan avez-vous UltraFloodé pour la dernière fois ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood vs UltraFloot


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, sinon rien !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood fait du ski


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Du 14 au 19 porte de l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

L'UltraFlood est éternel.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood c'est mon dada...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood. Avec de vrais morceaux de flood dedans.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood never dies.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 
l'essentiel du Mac en français


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

iso UltraFlood


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

MacGeneration, l'essentiel de l'UltraFlood en français. 

_édité : Oups, grillé par GlobalCut - au même moment_


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, on en a une énorme envie.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood. La ménagère de moins de 50 ans l'adore.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Pourquoi continuer à payer l'UltraFlood


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

David &amp; UltraFlood...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood le DVD


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood pour un 1 !

(offre valable à la conclusion d'un abonnement de 12 mois à l'UltraFlood)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood jusqu'à ce soir minuit


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a que l'Ultraflood qui m'aille !


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood : Flood 24/24


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Chez tous les bons marchands d'UltraFlood


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

on ira tous à l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, tout le monde l'adore !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood offert jusqu'au 31/12/2003*








*offre soumise à conditions


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

L'ultraFlood numérique


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, the world fastest flood in the world

(j'ai peur du doublon)


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, une bonne claque contre les mauvaises odeurs !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 7/7


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Crédit 0% sur tout nouvel UltraFlood.


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, et si un thread vous aidait à vivre mieux...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Du flood, du flood, oui mais de l'Ultraflood !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood 16v GTI turbo 4 porte blanche


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

En avant avec l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

En exclusivité sur UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood ! On ne peut plus s'en passer !


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Du flood, du flood, oui mais de l'Ultraflood !



Doublon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci ne serait jamais arrivé si vous aviez eu l'authentique UltraFlood.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

Blanche neige &amp; UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodez maintenant, payez dans 1 an


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood fait moi peur...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Signez à l'UltraFlood, envoyez des sioux


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood ? Oui, c'est moi.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood calling !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood de 2 à 99 ans


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood pour les costauds


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood ? moi jamais !


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, flood for the rest of us.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood. Entreprise crée en 2002.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, j'avais pas vu !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood à deux pas de chez toi


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Previously, on UltraFlood...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood? non, rien


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood vous n'en reviendrez pas.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood, c'est beau la vie !


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Aujourd'hui, le marché à été tiré à la hausse par UltraFlood, qui gagne 14 pages.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Home Made


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

les dents d'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

L' UltraFlood nouveau est arrivé.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, une autre idée du forum


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Just do UltraFlood

(si celui-là n'a pas déjà été placé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

on a retrouvé UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

L'Ultraflood contre attaque.


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

La victoire est dans l'UltraFlood

(pareil)


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood over the world


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Avec UltraFlood, ça va pas mieux, mais plus longtemps.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

un UltraFlood s'il vous plait


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood. Votre partenaire de flood.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

Flood... UltraFlood 007


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood à 2 heures 30 seulement


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

un poisson nommé UltraFlood


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, un nouveau langage.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood Store


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood. Bienvenue dans un monde de flood.


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

l'UltraFlood pour les nuls:

Apprenenez l'UltraFlood en 10 leçons.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

depui que j'utilise l'UltraFlood je me sent au meilleur de ma forme


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood et les extras terrestres


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Ceci n'est pas un UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

VU à l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood X


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood et les UltraFloodettes


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

L'UltraFlood, ... c'est une phylosophie


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Le nouvel UltraFlood super absorbant s'ouvre en corrole.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Mac OS UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Elle boit pas, elle fume pas, mais qu'est ce quelle Ultraflood !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood inside


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Avec UltraFlood, mes forums, c'est du béton.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood "ON AIR"


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

Le nouvel UltraFlood enrrichit à la vitamine Flood.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood, UltraFlood est-ce que j'ai une tête d'UltraFlood...


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

Things go better with UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Ultraflood et les aventuriers du flood perdu.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Chaque matin je me brosse les dents avec UltraFlood


----------



## ToMacLaumax (3 Octobre 2003)

c'est trop UltraFlood...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

il est UltraFlood -2


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2003)

J'ai mis où, les clés de l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (3 Octobre 2003)

UltraFlood bifluoré. Pour un sourrir éclatant.


----------

